# 544                                                      [CLOSED] 544 TURNIPS [ONE HOUR LEFT]



## Koholint

Turnips are selling for 544! 

 Plz avoid the flowers. They’re everywhere I’m in process of making hybrids.

No payment necessary but if you have DIY’s on my wishlist you don’t need then I’d appreciate it ^^









						Nookazon.com | Trade Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items
					

Trade Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items on Nookazon, a peer to peer marketplace for Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) players.




					nookazon.com
				





Post and I’ll send Dodo


----------



## Koholint

Updated ^^


----------



## Jhine7

I'm interested


----------



## Foreverfox

I'm posting for my hubs, @nthylton aka: wolf from foxton, can I stop by for him? He  is working, but wants to sell


----------



## Koholint

Jhine7 said:


> I'm interested


Oh hey ^^ yeah of course. I’ll allow code now

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020



Foreverfox said:


> I'm posting for my hubs, @nthylton aka: wolf from foxton, can I stop by for him? He  is working, but wants to sell



No problem  you should be able to see code now


----------



## Jlmiller173

Koholint said:


> Turnips are selling for 544!
> 
> Plz avoid the flowers. They’re everywhere I’m in process of making hybrids.
> 
> No payment necessary but if you have DIY’s on my wishlist you don’t need then I’d appreciate it ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nookazon.com | Trade Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items
> 
> 
> Trade Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items on Nookazon, a peer to peer marketplace for Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nookazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post and I’ll send Dodo


You still open?


----------



## Koholint

Jlmiller173 said:


> You still open?


 
Yup, just re-opened ^^ you should see code now


----------



## Jlmiller173

Koholint said:


> Yup, just re-opened ^^ you should see code now


Where at? I’m new to the forum here


----------



## Koholint

Jlmiller173 said:


> Where at? I’m new to the forum here



top of page ^^


----------



## Foreverfox

Foreverfox said:


> I'm posting for my hubs, @nthylton aka: wolf from foxton, can I stop by for him? He  is working, but wants to sell


I'll check my player profile for DIYs you need and if i have some, I'll stop by on a different trip with them. Thanks so much!


----------



## Koholint

Foreverfox said:


> I'll check my player profile for DIYs you need and if i have some, I'll stop by on a different trip with them. Thanks so much!



yeah np! And ty ^^


----------



## Koholint

Sorry if I missed you! Had to leave for a few minutes to move car lol

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020

Times up! ^^ thanks for gifts and tips. Enjoy the bells!


----------



## Jlmiller173

Sent you a best friend request so we can help each other out on our islands.


----------



## Isla Cercia

Hi there,

Are your your turnip prices still 544?

Regards,
Rebecca


----------

